# EMT Shear sheath



## citizensoldierny (Aug 5, 2009)

I know this might be a long shot as I haven't seen one in a while but I recall seeing a leather sheath that just held a pair of shear's horizontally with a metal clip. Anyone have a link or know where to get them. I really hate just sticking shears in my pocket or back of my belt and not looking to make a batman belt.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 5, 2009)

What about this:

Prestige Medical K772 Horizontal Belt Leather Holster
Cheaper


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 5, 2009)

*Seen one? I can't even say it three times.*

Can't say I've seen an EMS one, but maybe a "tactical"/police/whatever site would have one, maybe intended for another use. Also, harware stores (maybe somwthing for garden shears?).

I find that keeping the shears in my jump kit (a camera bag about 1 cubic foot) is better. If I fall I won't get jabbed. Inmates can't grab them in passing. Don't need to carry a holster and a jump bag so one less item to lose track of. Makes me clean 'em off when done instead of hurriedly stuffing them into a grotty holster.

You could buy a holster and modify it to attach to your belt horizontally, or see if the local shoe repair guy can. Horizontal (or inverted) carry will make it more likely to get detached and dropped just walking around or getting into/out of a vehicle.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 5, 2009)

I've seen the ones like you're talking about at some of the EDs worn by the techs. If I see one I'll ask where they got it from.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 5, 2009)

MMiz,
Your on the right track but the ones I'm looking for are pretty minimal, they are just folded leather with a metal belt clip.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 5, 2009)

JT,
Thanks, I've googled , checked e-bay, looked at galls all with no luck.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 5, 2009)

Try this one...

http://www.allheart.com/adc215.html


----------



## reaper (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a link to a guy that custom makes them, but it is at home on my computer. I can put the link on tomorrow.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 5, 2009)

Tincan,
I actually have a nylon one just like that.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 5, 2009)

Reaper,
Custom sounds cool, maybe I can get it with the Red Sox logo would be a great icebreaker here in Yankee and Mets land


----------



## Markhk (Aug 6, 2009)

Damn, I think I know EXACTLY what you are talking about...the shears sheath with the big metal clip on the back? 

It was made by ADC (American Diagnostic Corp) but for some absurd reason they stopped making it!! I've been trying to find one for over a year now, my last one was awesome.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 6, 2009)

Markhk,
That would be exactly the one. Guess I'll be scouring the bay or starting in a write-in campaign to bring it back.


----------



## surub (Aug 6, 2009)

Markhk said:


> Damn, I think I know EXACTLY what you are talking about...the shears sheath with the big metal clip on the back?
> 
> It was made by ADC (American Diagnostic Corp) but for some absurd reason they stopped making it!! I've been trying to find one for over a year now, my last one was awesome.




They stopped making it?  I was playing on getting one.


----------



## reaper (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is a company that custom make them. You can get any color you want.

http://www.traumashearz.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 6, 2009)

Reaper,
Much appreciated. I like the radioactive crocodile. Too bad they don't do orange. I could throw it in the mix with my bright red scope, neon green trauma shears I tuck in my scrubs,  and orange watch. I really know how to accessorize :wacko:


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 6, 2009)

Now that I know who makes I found a site that no longer sells them. So if anyone knows where to get sheath as pictured , feel free to give me a heads up.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 6, 2009)

Scrub and others,
Maybe we should start a letter writing campaign. Just sent this off this about 5 minutes ago


To whom it may concern,
I haven't needed one for a long time but it appears now that I do that your shear sheath is no longer available or at least isn't listed in your catalog. As a Nurse, EMT, and firefighter(who also resides on Long Island) I felt this design was great for all the roles I fill in my life and am saddened to see it isn't there. It was just the right size and worked for scrubs or pants and kept my shears easily accessible without being overly bulky or requiring a belt. Just wondering if you have any stock left or know of any vendors of your product who might. If not do you have any plans to bring it back? It's a great item and I'm sure will be missed by more than me.  Thanks for your time spent reading this e-mail and for any assistance you might provide in this matter.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 6, 2009)

citizensoldierny said:


> Tincan,
> I actually have a nylon one just like that.



Where did you get it? I try to steer clear of leather whenever possible.


----------



## surub (Aug 7, 2009)

citizensoldierny said:


> *Scrub* and others,
> Maybe we should start a letter writing campaign. Just sent this off this about 5 minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...



I defiantly hope you're not referring to me :glare:


... and perhaps I shall write to these people


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 7, 2009)

Surub,
Sorry about that, fatigue and beer  . As for the letter writing campaign, I say go for it. ADC responded this a.m. but stated they were discontinued due to high cost of leather. Maybe if enough people voice an interest they might consider bringing it back.


----------



## exodus (Aug 8, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Where did you get it? I try to steer clear of leather whenever possible.



http://www.allheart.com/adc215.html Page one


----------



## lakerzfan36 (Sep 11, 2009)

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm/pid_2501_emi_colormed_basic_holster_set/


thats the ones i have, the company is really good to, sturdy stuff

these people i bought it from are really nice, i lost my small scissors and called em up and said it broke and they said they will replace it for me for free...few days later they sent the entire thing shears and sheath and all, i was surprised. good buy, hope that helps

ps they dont really strap on to well to 5.11 pants for emts, but those strap things on the side, i criss cross them, button them, and then put the sheaths flap under it and button that up, youll see what im talking about if you buy it.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 11, 2009)

lakerzfan36 said:


> these people i bought it from are r...ling from workmates and worse still patients.


----------



## lakerzfan36 (Sep 12, 2009)

lol, i agree it wasn't a good thing on my part, but i was completely bummed out as i had come back from a shift, and my brand new shear was lost probably in route to a call or at the scene or something, true i shouldn't have lied but i wasn't lying to take advantage and receive a whole new set, i just wanted 1 small scissor, which i doubted totally that they would give me anyway, it was a longshot. true it was my fault, and i am not a bad person, but its not as bad as walking in with a gun...not so elegantly as you put it


----------



## USHmedic (Nov 6, 2009)

*Found them!*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000P8F9PS...e=380333&creativeASIN=B000P8F9PS&linkCode=asn

I ordered two for myself as soon as I found them! Apparently they have a few left, but here it is, in all its glory! just click on the link above


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 6, 2009)

Lopezdavid,
Thanks for the heads up, just ordered 2 myself.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 6, 2009)

Oops, I thought it was available elsewhere, but it appears to be sold out.


----------



## jtb_E10 (Nov 24, 2009)

anyone interested in these..I found on Amazon.com and purchased one today... just fyi..

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## resq330 (Nov 24, 2009)

FYI....From Amazon



***WARNING*** These are cosmitic 2nds There may be minor cosmetic defects in the product that won't effect their function.


----------



## reaper (Nov 24, 2009)

Considering they no longer make them, guess you can't be picky!


----------



## EMTSTRONG (Nov 27, 2009)

*There's a better solution to this.*

There's a better solution to this.


----------



## reaper (Nov 27, 2009)

And????


----------

